# Die Inkompetenz von Mindfactory - und ein Bisschen auch meine.



## leonwoeste (12. März 2015)

GraKa passt wegen Soundkarte nicht in den PCIe 3, also ab in den 2er.

Performance im Keller. Dachte mir nur, wieso so wenig FPS, ist doch ein PCIe 2.0 x16. Schaue nach: "PCIe 2.0 x4". 
Mindfactory: "1x PCIe 2.0 x16 ..." MSI: "1x PCIe 2.0 x4..."



Spoiler



"HINWEIS
Für die Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der hier aufgeführten Daten wird keine Haftung übernommen."



Frage: Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?
Und wenn ja, gute oder schlechte?


----------



## DeepXtreme (12. März 2015)

PCIe-x16 beschreibt manchmal auch die Länge (MF), nicht unbedingt die Anbindung (Hersteller)
Beide haben Recht.


----------



## Wortakrobat (12. März 2015)

Habe mit Mindfactory, außer das sie manchmal etwas lahm sind, etwa bei RMAs, noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bisher alles reibungslos, auch wenn man Ihnen manchmal ein wenig auf die Füße treten muss damit was passiert.... Produktbeschreibungen schaue ich mir nur Übersichtshalber dort an und hole mir hier vorab die Ratschläge und schaue beim Hersteller nach den genauen Spezifikationen.... 

Welches Board hast du überhaupt?


----------



## leonwoeste (13. März 2015)

MSI Z87-G43...


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2015)

Daher sollte man auch nie NUR die Shop-Daten als Info nehmen. zB im Preisvergleich von geizhals steht auch x16, aber dahinter fett markiert im Klammern x4, um anzudeuten, dass der SPEED eben nicht die vollen x16 hat. MSI Z87-G43 (7816-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland     und die Shop-Angaben wiederum bekommt der Shop oft auch vom Hersteller und kann dann auch im Zweifel gar nichts dafür, wenn so eine Zusatzinfo fehlt. 

Aber was hast du denn für ne Soundkarte, dass die Graka nicht passt? ^^  Soundkarten sind doch meines Wissens nur einen Slot dick, und das Board hat ja ÜBER dem x16-Slot einen PCIe-Slot, wo die Soundkarte dann problemlos hin kann. Oder du kannst sie auch in den x16-breiten, aber nur mit x4-Speed laufenden PCIe2.0-Slot stecken - oder ist die Graka 3 Slots dick?


----------



## Astra-Coupe (13. März 2015)

Angaben zum Produkt vergleiche ich sowieso immer auf mehreren Seiten, sowie mit der Herstellerseite... als PC-Bastler, der an seinem Computer alles selbst schraubt und werkt, komme ich meiner Verantwortung mich zu informieren möglichst gut nach vor einem Kauf. Fehler bei solchen Dingen, wie hier beschrieben, sehe ich zum Großteil beim Käufer denn in den Shops kann immer mal was falsch übernommen werden sorry. 

Desweiteren habe ich mit Mindfactory in den vielen Jahren, in denen ich dort einkaufe, noch nie Probleme gehabt und das obwohl sie fast immer der günstigste Shop im Internet sind. Daher bin ich dankbar dafür, das es sie gibt und würde auch nie eine solche Grafik teilen in denen von 200 inkompetenten Mitarbeitern etc. gesprochen wird, solange ich nicht jeden dort kenne und bewerten kann. Sowas finde ich persönlich äusserst provozierend, da dort sicher nicht hunderte unfähige Menschen arbeiten. 

Wenn die Leute, die solche Bildchen machen, mit ihrer Zeit mal etwas sinnvolleres anfangen würden, so würden sie vielleicht auch mal ein millionenschweres Hardware-Versandunternehmen aus dem Boden stampfen aber wer würde dann schon diese tollen Bilder verteilen im Netz?


----------



## yingtao (13. März 2015)

Probleme direkt habe ich bisher nicht gehabt, nur halt das mittlerweile normale Problem mit der Verfügbarkeit die oft nicht stimmt weil die immer nur dann und wann aktualisiert wird und die Ware auch erst nach Geldeingang (was 1-2 Tage dauern kann) reserviert wird. Selbst das Service Level Gold wo die Ware direkt bei Bestellung reserviert wird bringt einem nichts, wenn die Ware bereits bei der Bestellung vergriffen ist obwohl in der Übersicht lagernd steht. Diesen Mangel findet man aber häufig bei Händlern und die Kommunikation ist auch etwas langsam. Meist kann man sich schon denken das die Ware nicht mehr verfügbar ist (z.B. Tage lang kein Versand nach Geldeingang) bevor man dann die Email bekommt das die Ware vergriffen ist und meist kann einem kein neuer Liefertermin genannt werden.


----------



## Garnorh198 (13. März 2015)

Die Grafik würde ich ganz schnell entfernen, sonst könnten dir zivilrechtliche Konsequenzen von Seiten Mindfactory drohen.


----------



## Lupoc (13. März 2015)

An deiner Stelle würde ich ganz schnell die Grafik entfernen. Das ist umgangssprachlich "Rufmord". 
Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft dass dort 200 Idioten arbeiten? Zweifel gerade an deinem gesunden Menschenverstand....


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2015)

Mindfactory definiert sich halt über den Preis und erkauft das mit Service der nur "noch ok" ist. So ist halt das Geschäftsmodell und wenn man weiß worauf man sich einlässt sehe ich da auch kein großes Problem drin.


----------



## BertB (13. März 2015)

mach doch die soundkarte in nen anderen slot


----------



## DerXanny (13. März 2015)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz deine Ausführungen, ich habe meine Graka in dem PCIe x16 Nr.1, die Soundkarte die PCIe x1 ist im dritten Slot der mechanisch x16 ist, aber elektrisch x4.
Man sieht es doch im Handbuch wie die Belegung ist. Wobei bei Z87-Boards die PCIe-Lanes schon limitieren.

Man sollte sich immer auch bei anderen Shops und besonders die Herstellerseite anschauen, dann bei Mindfactory kaufen.
Ich kenne den Laden gut, ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bin aber auch sehr informiert über Hardware, was natürlich sehr förderlich ist bei mir.

Das der Support natürlich Lücken vorweisen kann, ist normal, auch große Händler sind nicht Alleswisser.

Edit: Wie ich hier lese Au-Ja! - MSI Z87-G43 - Preiswertes OC-Mainboard für Intels Haswell - 1/21, werden wenn beide PCIe x16 belegt werden der erste mit x16 und der zweite mit x4 angesteuert, normal wären beide mit x8.
Also solltest du wenn es geht, die Soundkarte im ersten PCIe x1 Slot setzen, wenn es passt, außer die hast eine Soundkarte mit größer x1.

Was für eine Soundkarte hast du denn?


----------



## leonwoeste (13. März 2015)

Wenn die Soundkarte im ersten PCIe x1 ist und Die graka direkt darunter im 3.0 x16, fängt der Sound an zu brummen und knarzen ich ein Spiel starte


----------



## Kinguin (13. März 2015)

Mit MF hatte ich bisher keine Problem,der Kundenservice soll aber wirklich nicht so toll sein.
Aber Schwierigkeiten hatte ich bisher nicht.


----------



## keinnick (13. März 2015)

leonwoeste schrieb:


> Wenn die Soundkarte im ersten PCIe x1 ist und Die graka direkt darunter im 3.0 x16, fängt der Sound an zu brummen und knarzen ich ein Spiel starte



Und das liegt an der "Inkompetenz von Mindfactory"?


----------



## easycheeseman (13. März 2015)

Keine Probleme mit MF. Bisher gute Erfahrungen


----------



## leonwoeste (13. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und das liegt an der "Inkompetenz von Mindfactory"?


Hab ich das gesagt?


----------



## HordyH (13. März 2015)

Du hast dich einfach nicht richtig informiert. .also dein pech...deal with it


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2015)

Das Design des Boards ist einfach ungünstig wenn man eine PCIe Soundkarte verbauen möchte. Das sieht man eigentlich auf den ersten Blick.
Wenn man eine PCI Soundkarte hat wäre das kein Problem. Also Board umtauschen. Dürfte jetzt nicht so das unlösbare Problem darstellen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. März 2015)

Lupoc schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich ganz schnell die Grafik entfernen. Das ist umgangssprachlich "Rufmord".
> Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft dass dort 200 Idioten arbeiten? Zweifel gerade an deinem gesunden Menschenverstand....


Die Grafik finde ich zwar auch nicht so toll, aber  dass der TE deshalb gleich nen Brief von einem Anwalt bekäme, halte ich für ein Gerücht.

In Presse und Fernsehen sind täglich ähnliche Karikaturen und Spots zu sehen, die bestimmte Personen oder Unternehmen auf die Schippe nehmen. Neulich war z.B. in der Sportschau eine Verhöhnung über den VfB Stuttgart zu sehen, so sinngemäß "Null Stürmertore 2015, weil nur noch Nullen auf dem Platz stünden und die Vereinsführung null Kompetenz im Profifußball habe". Ähnliches war auch in dem bekannten Boulevardblatt mit den 4 Buchstaben zu lesen.
Bezeichnet ihr so was dann auch als Rufmord dem VfB Stuttgart gegenüber?

Wenn Mindfactory eine Grafik wie diese liest, sollten sich die zuständigen Mitarbeiter lieber hinterfragen, wodurch solch eine Meinung zustande kommt und versuchen, diese Ursachen abzustellen, denn in jeder Karikatur steckt ein wahrer Kern. Damit Mindfactory auch morgen noch die Nummer 1 am Markt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2015)

leonwoeste schrieb:


> Wenn die Soundkarte im ersten PCIe x1 ist und Die graka direkt darunter im 3.0 x16, fängt der Sound an zu brummen und knarzen ich ein Spiel starte



und wenn die Soundkarte im zweiten x16-Slot ist?


----------



## leonwoeste (13. März 2015)

Stört die Graka.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2015)

Welche Soundkarte und Grafikkarte, und wo besteht das Problem ( normale Ausgänge oder Frontpanel )? Generell sollte es ja passen vom Abstand selbst mit einer Tripleslot Karte.


----------

